# Dincolo.



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hi everyone.
Please do excuse my ignorance.
I'm a subtitler.
I'm doing a lot of translations for rumanian pictures. (Very good, indeed!)
So far, so good, somehow, with English subtitles and sometimes, French ones.
But this short film is called *Dincolo*.
The English translation is *Over there*.
It's about people near a border with an other country (Obviously with an other country, but I don't know witch one, in fact) going there to sell their goods to make more money. Is *dincolo =* *Over there* correct?
Or *abroad*, or *on the other side*, or *in an other country*?

In fact, I'm translating this into Spanish, but English or French explanation will indeed be very welcome.

I've put simply *Allá*. Is this OK?

Best regards.

Juan.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

You're right that it means something closer to "on the other side". I'm waiting for the members who actually speak Spanish to come along, but I personally like your choice, how you've kept it simple. Less is more.


----------



## farscape

The storyline may lend itself to other translations in English, like "Beyond (borders)"

Best,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Thank you very much.
Best regards.


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Juan,

Acabo de ver tu post. Igual es un poco tarde para mi intervención, pero allí va. 
_Dincolo_, en este caso, con las explicaciones que has dado, quiere decir al otro lado de la frontera, por lo tanto, en mi opinión, _Allá _no es el término más adecuado para expresarlo. Yo optaría por _Al otro lado_, ya que esta expresión incluye la frontera existente en el filme. 

Un saludo,
Alina


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias, alina... todavìa estoy en tiempo de corregir.
Al otro lado... ¿Del otro lado?


----------



## alinapopi

A mí me suena mucho mejor _al otro lado_. Pero también depende del español de cada país, ya sabes... En España, al menos, diríamos que "van a vender cosas para sacar dinero  _al otro lado_"; creo que completa y expresa perfectamente la idea del corto. Para usar _del otro lado _haría falta un "vendrían..." o algo así. De todos modos, no conozco el filme, así que tú sabrás mejor cuál se adecua.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Excelente, anotado, corregido.
Gracias.


----------



## alinapopi

A tu disposición. Éste es el único foro donde puedo aportar mi ayuda, en Fr. e Ingl. siempre estoy pidiendo consejos...

Saludos.


----------



## nishabda

Hello todo el mundo, 

I think "al otro lado" sounds too dry.  Dincolo has a rather allegorical feel to it.  What is wrong with "alla"? Personally, I like it.

Could someone please explain the difference between alli and alla, other than the definition given on this site?

Juan, what you do sounds interesting. Keep the questions, comments, and ideas coming!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Thanks, nishabda.


----------

